# Pull weight on tubes and or bands I would like your opinion



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I made some new tube sets a couple of weeks ago and????I know this is hard to believe ???????? I made them too long☹???? much to my surprise My first shot fell short of the target???? I thought it pulled back awful easy???? I moved closer to the catch box and had a blast. I enjoyed how easy the tubes pulled, and how consistent I shot???? It was so easy holding the slingshot My aim was better. And I was closer of course. Do you think I could use a set of scales to check the tube resistance.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If I have confused you then you will see how I feel


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I did this when I started butterfly shooting, I wanted 450% stretched for my max draw length. It was easy to pull but ammo loses the straightness as distance got further and that's when I start compensating by aiming higher and got fork hits. Back to 500% stretch ratio I went and no more fork hits.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Tag: I've wondered about it too but never tried. Perhaps one of those digital fish scales...?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I've used regular fish scales, with the slingshot frame held in a vise, to get a rough idea of draw weight mostly to compare two or more sets of bands. I think a digital scale would be better but hey I got the analog one for 2 dollars


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like to destroy stuff and hunt squirrel so I keep mine pretty stout. It also seems to give me a cleaner release.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The problem with scales is that nobody knows what they should read for a good shot!

If the trajectory of the ammo is straight at 10 meters, it's good!

It's like cutting a 2x4. Can't cut it any longer, cut it's easy to cut it shorter!

Cut the tubes shorter!

I just had a similar experience with frameless 2040s and butterfly shooting. With 3/8 inch steel, the hand slap was bad, even though I had cut the tubes longer than usual (14 inches instead of 12). But 1/2 inch steel was shooting well. I think I could go back to 12 inches for 1/2 inch steel and flatten out the trajectory without the hand slap...still need to try that.

My answer, for 3/8 inch steel, is 11 inches of 1632 (60 inch draw), or 7-1/2 inches of 2040 (36 inch draw).

They shoot flat. I don't know what the draw weight is, but it is comfortable, even for an old fart like me. And I'm not getting hand slap.

So, my formula is:

1. If it's slapping my hand, lengthen the rubber (move from 600% elongation toward 400%) or reduce the size of the rubber (2040 to 1632 for example).

2. If the trajectory is looping instead of flat, shorten the rubber (400% toward 600%) or increase the size of the rubber (5/8 inch flats to 3/4 inch).

See what you have. Set a marker. Adjust to change the performance to what you want.

Maybe it's the exuberance of youth speaking, but I can't get too excited about the difference between 12 and 14, or 15 and 17 pounds of pull.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

KawKan said:


> The problem with scales is that nobody knows what they should read for a good shot!
> If the trajectory of the ammo is straight at 10 meters, it's good!
> It's like cutting a 2x4. Can't cut it any longer, cut it's easy to cut it shorter!
> Cut the tubes shorter!
> ...


Have u tried banding up the same band with a different slingshot? I had hand slap on my Vesa with 12mm marbles, if I change it to 10mm steel they are OK in terms of handslap pain.

Then I got my wasp uniphoxx and transferred the band on the Vesa there in OTT still, lo and behold the handslap was totally gone to my surprise with the marbles or any other ammo.

I swapped it back to the Vesa and there it was again the handslap. The Vesa does have a natural cant towards target so I think that might be a factor of the handslap, I'm experimenting different way to hold or cant the Vesa to further minimise the handslap coz the way it sits in my hands is just perfect.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hand slap almost always means you aren't loading the bands well, and heavy pouches are also a major culprit. Lighter pouches and/or heavier ammo will reduce or eliminate hand slap.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Hand slap almost always means you aren't loading the bands well, and heavy pouches are also a major culprit. Lighter pouches and/or heavier ammo will reduce or eliminate hand slap.


Yes. However I do not understand how the uniphoxx totally eliminate it when I use the exact same bands and ammo on it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Hand slap almost always means you aren't loading the bands well, and heavy pouches are also a major culprit. Lighter pouches and/or heavier ammo will reduce or eliminate hand slap.


 tooooooo simple Henry.lol!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your input. At my age, I should go by the old saying. I it ain’t broke, don’t fix it I read too muc


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah-we'll in Alla my years of shooting, I got curious few yrs back, even made a setup with scales and draw weight, made up some log sheets on the different tubes, flatbands, rubber bands, and whatever, complete with ammo weight, lengths of bands and such, well draw weight actually doesn't make a whole lot of difference, most heavy pull stuff don't reflex, recoil as fast, some but not a whole lot, had some that weighed out at 50 pounds, a my 31 inch setup, some 12 pounds, seemed my best setup for shooting, accuracy, (no Chrony) with most setups and various ammo,(most setups) the pull weight was around 16. Pounds, now I got a Chrony, and checked speeds and with most the stuff I shoot,marbles, steel balls, stuff, they run in the 200 to 260 fps area, sure ammo weight and shape makes a difference, but actually, I think a body could go psycho with numbers, weights, lengths, ammos,, best thing is just shoot and have fun with whatever works for you and is fun, heavy ammo , aim high, pull back further, light ammo shoot lower.
Shoot low sheriff, ther'e ridin' Shetland's.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I could care less what the pull weight of my tubes are . As long as it's comfortable to shoot and I hit what I'm aiming at that's all that matters to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I hunt small game with my slingshots, it is the main reason I play the slingshot game. I learned long ago an accurate shot to the melon with a 30-40 caliber lead ball accurately placed with medium bands, kills much much better than a miss with heavy ammo and heavy bands. In other words,,,,,,,Speed/mass don't kill anywhere as good as accuracy does.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shot today, but I had trouble with tubes. I was using 2040 tubing, but had trouble getting the right length so the ammo went straight instead of arching. I usually cut the tubes 8 inches long, but this time the ammo fell short. I ended up cutting the tubes down to 7 inches. I understand the tubing is probably not held to a close tolerances , but I’ve been fortunate to have never experienced this before. I realize this is just for fun, so this is just kicking an idea around. I appreciate all your input. I’m kinda sure I may never reach my personal goal but I’m going to give it my best. I’m not out to be better than anyone, I just want to be the best I can be. Will I ever know when I have reached that goal absolutely, when it ceases to be fun.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When ever I get a new batch of tubes I always cut one set and try it out. Than determine if I have to shorten or lengthen the rest. Then I make the rest of the tube sets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Cjw, I appreciate all your input.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Tag said:


> I shot today, but I had trouble with tubes. I was using 2040 tubing, but had trouble getting the right length so the ammo went straight instead of arching. I usually cut the tubes 8 inches long, but this time the ammo fell short. I ended up cutting the tubes down to 7 inches. I understand the tubing is probably not held to a close tolerances , but I've been fortunate to have never experienced this before. I realize this is just for fun, so this is just kicking an idea around. I appreciate all your input. I'm kinda sure I may never reach my personal goal but I'm going to give it my best. I'm not out to be better than anyone, I just want to be the best I can be. Will I ever know when I have reached that goal absolutely, when it ceases to be fun.


Tag, have you been shoot your flats cut to 8 inches?

I generally cut bands and tubes to the same active length - about my draw length divided by 5.

Have to changed your shooting style to a behind the head draw, ala Bill Hays?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot almost 99% tubes. I tend to make the idea of flats too difficult.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

IMO if you don't hunt then try to find as light of a draw as you can without having to lob the shot. I make my bands a little bit long for this reason. The bands end up lasting a long time too.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I ordered some 1842 tubes to see if I can get the results I want. I’m sure the weather isn’t helping. I sure appreciate everyone’s input


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I switched to 1842 tubing, and all is good.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot tubes 99% of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been shooting looped 1745, 1842, 3/32OD x 3/64Wall and single tube Green Dub Dub for most of my shooting. My ranges are quite a bit longer then most of you I think just because of my desert terrain. While practicing yesterday I range finded the targets I was shooting at, and they all were in the 30-45 yard range, very rarely will I get a 15-20 yard shot unless I'm next to the trees on the side of the road. I usually use 16mm marbles with other ammo up to about 130grns or so for general use. My ammo flies at a good clip and flies flat enough for me to judge the arc at the longer ranges I shoot. I do shoot at ~ a 5 to 1 elongation factor.

I will say that I shot single band TBG yesterday and was pleasantly surprised the ease of pull and the speed of my marbles, I just may start experimenting with bands to see where that leads me !

I do have a few slings that are set up pseudo small tubes and they are a pleasure to shoot, I can shoot these slings all day are really more FUN to shoot than my looped slings Marbles fly out slower but they are not exactly a soft ball either ... a marble in a Starlings noggin will bring him down for sure.

wll


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

IMO Simple Shot's house dipped tubes are greatly overlooked.

They have the thinnest walls of any tubes I have seen. And are much faster and easier to pull (not based on chronograph) for a given projectile size rating than Dankung tubes.

I would definitely try one of their sample packs. Or I can send you a few feet when I order some soon. I like the medium.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Inconvenience, I am ordering some stuff from Nathan, so I can add it in. I appreciate your help. My nephew is 7, so this may be just the perfect setup.


----------

